# Cherry Sideboard



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2013)

Just hurried up and finished this this morning, the person I made it for was coming by today so I wanted to show it to her, so while I had it out front, I snapped a couple of pics. Mainly made of cherry. I cut the veneers for the drawer fronts from a board I got from Mike. The dark accents are Zirc from Joe Rebuild. I planned on turning the knobs as well, but ran out of time, so these are birch "off-the-shelf" knobs I painted black. I got the design idea from a Google image search (love that feature) for side boards, picked out the one I liked. The curve on the front complicated things exponentially.:dash2: Enjoy.
[attachment=31537][attachment=31538][attachment=31539]


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wonderful piece! It looks great! I love the curly maple fronts.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice. Elegant and pretty. She'll love it I bet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 22, 2013)

Barry I love maple and cherry- they just seem made for each other. Beautiful wood and fantastic use of it................


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy crap Barry - with masterpieces like that we'll forgive you for going over to the dark side  When in the hell do you find time to do a project like that? Seriously nice work. That curved front adds a lot of wow factors


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 22, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Holy crap Barry - with masterpieces like that we'll forgive you for going over to the dark side  When in the hell do you find time to do a project like that? Seriously nice work. That curved front adds a lot of wow factors



Thanks everyone! Scott, I had this going on with another flatwork project (still ongoing) and a couple of kinda involved turnings all at the same time..... (note to self, never do that again) I was stressing out, major brain cramp shifting gears from one project to another, insomnia, ulcers, my hair was coming out in clumps.... well, not really, but it was stressful


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 22, 2013)

That thing is gorgeous with those curly drawers!!


----------



## Brink (Sep 23, 2013)

Wonderful piece, like Mike says, maple and cherry are made for each other.

Any build pics?


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks, No, unfortunately I didn't take any build pics, I can take some more detail pics with some explanation of how I did things though.... I'm not delivering it till Tuesday....


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2013)

So, in the middle of the complicated, segmented Phoenix build, you just happened to knock out a curved front sideboard?! Amazing!


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 23, 2013)

DKMD said:


> So, in the middle of the complicated, segmented Phoenix build, you just happened to knock out a curved front sideboard?! Amazing!



I was thing the same- along with the other projects he has been working on..........


----------

